# XCube 7 ?! (not xb27's)



## mr6768 (Feb 8, 2011)

My friend just got back from china and he bought some cubes . 
I didn't hear anything about before but I saw he bought a *Xcube 7*.
this is the picture:






has anyone used it ? 
how's the quality , is this a Vcube killer ?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 8, 2011)

uh.... thats just a blatant KO of v-cubes. Copied the packaging, as well as the puzzle mechanism. They also stole xb27's naming scheme.


----------



## cisco (Feb 8, 2011)

"the original xcube" lol


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol such a huge KO, just like Dan said. Wow, gotta love it.


----------



## Erik (Feb 8, 2011)

This is very sad and pathetic...


----------



## NeuwDk (Feb 8, 2011)

I love how they just changed the V to an "X"


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 8, 2011)

if your friend has it you can try it  btw they have really nice logo


----------



## Xishem (Feb 8, 2011)

Next up: YCube 7.


----------



## Lars (Feb 8, 2011)

Im going to do ZCubes now


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 8, 2011)

They forgot W cubes

Real X-cube 7:


----------



## sepehr (Feb 8, 2011)

ha ha lol !!!
its original


----------



## mr6768 (Feb 8, 2011)

so, it's totally a KO !
Wow, I'm impressed. 
I'm always wondering how precise these Chinese guys are in copying stuffs !


----------



## ianography (Feb 8, 2011)

Lars said:


> Im going to do ZCubes now


 
Sorry, that's MeMyselfandPi's idea.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 8, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> They forgot W cubes


 
What about A-U?


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 8, 2011)

Wtf? That was ridiculous. The only thing different is the X. The colors and font and everything is the same. This is one of the stupidest thing I've seen.


----------



## Xishem (Feb 8, 2011)

Type A-F 3x3s
S-Cube (Skewb)
V-Cube
X-Cube


----------



## Vlad (Feb 8, 2011)

This is the greatest knock off of all times!  They just changed the V into an X.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 8, 2011)

Does it have a V cube logo on it?


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 8, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Type A-F 3x3s
> S-Cube (Skewb)
> V-Cube
> X-Cube


 
wait, there's a type-E 3x3?


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 8, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> wait, there's a type-E 3x3?


 
ABCD*E*F
Edit: sorry, Didn't understand what you said, It is a Diansheng cube.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 8, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Edit: sorry, Didn't understand what you said, It is a Diansheng cube.


 
never knew that was a type-E before lol

on-topic: that is the most lol knockoff I have ever seen in my life


----------



## Erzz (Feb 8, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Type A-F 3x3s
> S-Cube (Skewb)
> V-Cube
> X-Cube



You forgot Q, though if I recall correctly that's also a knockoff.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 8, 2011)

Pathetic.


----------



## LouisCormier (Feb 8, 2011)

This is very sad for V-cubes...


----------



## MEn (Feb 9, 2011)

I THINK YOU GUYS FORGOT ABOUT YJ AND GHOSTHAND AND LANLAN.

unnecessary caps.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 9, 2011)

Erzz said:


> You forgot Q, though if I recall correctly that's also a knockoff.


 
JSK clone? Some of the other cubes mentione in the list are knock offs also... lets add them


----------



## ninjabob7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Sorry for the bump but my sister just brought me one of these from China and I got some pictures from the booklet that came with it. I find this slightly hilarious.









The cube itself has white stickers and no logo. It turns quite well out of the box, much better than the V-Cube, though I expect it won't last as long or be as good as a fully broken-in V7. The plastic looks and feels cheaper, and it's a bit lighter than my V6. I don't have a V7 to compare side-by-side, but I've solved one enough to know how they feel when not broken in.

Edit: I have full scans of the booklet if anyone wants to see more. If someone has scans of the V7 booklet I would love to do some comparison pics.

Edit 2: Just noticed this:


----------



## Carson (Jul 29, 2011)

Incenter? I love it...


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 29, 2011)

ninjabob7 said:


> it's a bit lighter than my V6.


 
My V7 is lighter than my V6.


----------



## Graupel (Jul 30, 2011)

i bet they changed the packaging


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 30, 2011)

Graupel said:


> i bet they changed the packaging


 
Did you see the first post?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 6, 2011)

finally it's not just me that has this cube.... everyone was saying how it was fake and didn't exist. I got the yellow one. The packaging looks exactly the same as the one I have.

Mine came a little too loose and felt unstable but after tightening it, its pretty good. At least you can solve it. Not very good for speed solving though. First solve: a green center corner piece fell out and almost broke when I tried to put it back in the cube. Only reason I like this cube is because it's a 7x7. (outer layers are pretty nice)


----------



## Eleredo (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow, that is really awful, and as a V-Cube owner, it really angers me, just like that Lanlan rubbish that costs $15. They even stole the packaging, heck, they even stole the slogan. :fp

I would definitely not call it a V-Cube killer. V-Cubes are more expensive than knock-offs but there is a reason for that; they're of supreme quality, and knock-offs will never be of the same quality as a genuine V-Cube.


----------

